# Catfish Super bait



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Greetings, I made a mistake and left my very sweaty waders in the trunk yesterday ( and all of today) in the 100 degree heat and couldnt figure out why the entire car stunk something fierce. I opened the trunk and about got knocked over from the "not from this earth" stench.*
Now, I figure I got a goldmine here, I just need to cut up my waders into lots of little pieces of goretex, package them in a triple wrapped package with a gas mask and Ill be retiring soon with the Worlds best Catfish bait, Only problem is how to do this without getting getting the EPA involved, any ideas?? 

* Yes, even worse then the time I forgot about some nightcrawlers in the trunk durring the same hot spell about 20 years ago.

Salmonid the Bazillionaire to be


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude Mar, Get this, last evening I went out artound 5:30PM, today my Jeep is rank! I left a whole skipjack in the back on ice, the ince melted & the skip stinks real bad.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

After last weeks tourney we had 4 Gallons of Chicken Liver left & I set it Nicley in a trash can out back. Well that was Sunday & Trash didnt run until today & I Looked at the the Liver since it smelled so awful. Im not kidding when I say this either. There was 1/3 of the Container filled with huge Maggots. It had sat in the sun all day everyday until today, It was one of the most awfulest smelling things I have ever done. 

Im thinking maybe I can save the Maggots & Sell them to the Bait shop. But Id need someone to sort them first. LOL  I almost Chucked when I opened the container up, it was real bad. I should of took a Pic of it.  

Hey Mellon- I think Jack put that Fish under your seat.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, you should have used that as Chum-NO I'm not kidding!


----------

